# A humorous dad statement



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Two men were having coffee, when one of them said, "Last night, my son just walked into the living room and said, 'Dad, cancel my allowance immediately, rent my room out, throw all my clothes out of the window, take my TV, stereo, iPhone, iPod and my laptop. Please give my jewelry to the Salvation Army or Goodwill. Then sell my car. Take my front door key away from me and throw me out of the house. Then disown me and never talk to me again. And don't forget to write me out of your will, and leave my share to my brother.'"


The other man said: "Wow, he really said that?"

"Well, he didn't put it quite that way. He actually said, 'Dad, I've decided to work for Obama's re-election campaign.'"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL.... I think he said to kick him in the nads too !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL Don!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

All of that still wouldnt be good enough for him.If any of my kids told me that they were going to work for Obama's re election campaign I dont know what I would do.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one Mike!!


----------

